# (Bendigo and Districts) Vicbrew 2010



## big78sam (26/8/10)

I'm thinking of entering a couple of beers into this comp (more for the feedback than anything as it will be the first time I've done so). At this stage I'm thinking of a Rye IPA in the specialty category and a Munich Dunkel depending how that turns out - it's about to go in the fermenter. 

I see you can indicate which brew club you are from. Given the BAD club is the only one I've ever turned up to (and even that only once for the winter stout swap) if there will be a number of entries from the club I'll add BAD to my entry as well. If there won't really be a BAD prescence I won't bother.

Enries close in 3 weeks. website is http://www.vicbrew.org/

Any interest?


----------



## Pennywise (26/8/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=47269


----------



## big78sam (26/8/10)

Pennywise said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=47269



Yes I have seen this thread but this was a specific question for Bendigo and Discticts Home Brew Club members, hence being posted in this forum. I saw Klieny had posted in the first thread but wasn't sure about anyone else...


----------



## Pennywise (26/8/10)

My bad, thought you were just looking for general disc thread. Didn't even realise it was in a club thread, carry on...


----------



## mxd (26/8/10)

I'm not in BAD, but when I entered a beer in a comp, when I was not a paid up member of a club (but been to 3 meetings), I marked myself as independant.


----------



## Kleiny (26/8/10)

Im putting in acouple of beers, Im sure other members are as well. 

You dont have to put BAD down if you dont want, but its is easy too.

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (26/8/10)

I will be putting a couple in, maybe three. Just for the feedback really. May as well tick the box for being a B.A.D member. Helps get the word out there in a small way I 'spose


----------



## Kleiny (26/8/10)

Just Changed the title to end confusion between the two VICBREW 2010 Threads. :icon_cheers: 

Kleiny


----------



## big78sam (26/8/10)

Kleiny said:


> Just Changed the title to end confusion between the two VICBREW 2010 Threads. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Kleiny



Thanks. I should have thought of that.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (29/8/10)

I'm considering putting some beers in too. The score sheet looks great for feed back and to improve your beers. I see we can drop the beer off at the Bendigo Home Brew Shop. I was wondering if anyone knows of the enty costs and if can you pay when you drop the beers off. The Vicbrew site doesn't seem to mention anything about cost etc. I also assume it is a 1 standard long neck bottle per entry.


----------



## BrenosBrews (29/8/10)

mmmyummybeer said:


> I'm considering putting some beers in too. The score sheet looks great for feed back and to improve your beers. I see we can drop the beer off at the Bendigo Home Brew Shop. I was wondering if anyone knows of the enty costs and if can you pay when you drop the beers off. The Vicbrew site doesn't seem to mention anything about cost etc. I also assume it is a 1 standard long neck bottle per entry.



$10 for first entry and $6 for each subsequent entry. Details are on the Vicbrew entry form. Minimum 500ml for each entry so yeah, a longneck would be fine. And yes, pay at drop off point.


----------



## wakkatoo (4/10/10)

Kleiny, forget to fly the flag for B.A.D @ vicbrew? 

 

Well done on the Belgian Dark and Brown porters btw.


----------



## Kleiny (5/10/10)

Nope i wrote down my club, they just must not have seen it.

Oh well always next year.


----------

